# Turbo 2003 Ser



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

I have a 2003 ser auto and I am wanting to turbocharge it since i ran a 16.4 at the track. I am wanting to do a custom job but i want it done right ya know. I want to use a t3 turbo. I want to use a customized hs header and thats all i can think of right now I know you guys know way more than me on this shit so HELP please. any and all suggestions will be considered any combos you think will work and or kits i dont want to spend a shit load of money. 1500 to 1700 max. if you are wanting to sell parts include info thanks fellow nissan owners


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

HAHAHA a turbo for 1500 on a QR25.........not gonna happen, period.
www.forcedinductionracing.com 

you're gonna need to upgrade the tranny as well. why did you buy auto if you wanted speed?

RESEARCH !!!!!!!!!!!!

once again I'll say, if you don't plan on spending more than 1700, better take turbo out of your vocabulary, because it will NOT happen on a qr25.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no.. he can buy a turbo for under 1700... like.. a T3.. T28... T25.. a T3/t4 hybrid... or T38B Hybrid.. those are fun.. and all under 1700... as far as manifold, intercooler, injectors, programming, piping, downpipe.. oil lines, water lines, tap's... you will have to cough up another 2500..lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2500 at least, lol.


----------



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

all right heres the deal i am wanting to get my car faster not like 11s i want to push as much boost as possible without having to change maf or ecu or moding my tranny. i am thinking like 6 to 7 lbs i want to make my own manifold . i found a intercooler on ebay for 200. and a t3 for 200. what else do i need to run a basic setup thanks


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

ricky-kline said:


> *all right heres the deal i am wanting to get my car faster not like 11s i want to push as much boost as possible without having to change maf or ecu or moding my tranny. i am thinking like 6 to 7 lbs i want to make my own manifold . i found a intercooler on ebay for 200. and a t3 for 200. what else do i need to run a basic setup thanks *


First, its going to be very difficult to run extra boost on stock ecu configurations. My car is unfortunately doing it, and running rich as a price, but I'm working on that. If you're bold and know what you're doing, as well as have access to a wideband 02 dyno, you can go for the s-afc, but for your purpose, go with an ecu upgrade(does jwt make one?) or a standalone with a good laptop and a knowledgeable person to help you. I don't exactly know how much hp a qr25de maf is good for, but you should probably be alright for running 6-7 psi. For a bare-bones setup, you can probably go a bit cheaper of an intercooler if you want (I got mine for 80 bucks off a 98 avenir, and I think it can cool that kind of cfm efficiently.) You're probably going to want to upgrade the fuel injectors. On travis' kit, he uses 38lb msd injectors, and those are probably a good benchmark to shoot for. 

Actually, I don't know why I'm even talking. You should just use travis's kit as a benchmark period, and add in oil feed and return lines. You can get away with not using water injection so long as you manage to control detonation, which a standalone would be good for doing. A smaller ic would also be ok, since you're not pushing as many cfms, but for the most part, go with his kit. He's done way more research on the topic in the specific application, and I'm just speaking from what I've learned and seen in general.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ricky-kline said:


> *all right heres the deal i am wanting to get my car faster not like 11s i want to push as much boost as possible without having to change maf or ecu or moding my tranny. i am thinking like 6 to 7 lbs i want to make my own manifold . i found a intercooler on ebay for 200. and a t3 for 200. what else do i need to run a basic setup thanks *


don't be an idiot. You know nothing about the engine and have unrealistic goals in spending.

buy a kit and do it right, or don't do it. The QR25 is far too sensitive an engine to just "slap on a turbo and go"

you can't change the ecu because it's not possible. JWT doesn't make anything for it. Only way to be done is piggyback or standalone. If you hadn't rushed into this, you'd know this.

Like I said. RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH.

Auto tranny with 7psi you won't push much power, prolly over 200, but not much over 200..........depending on the turbo. and yes, it will be hard on the tranny, you will probably have to end up modding it.

As it stands, a turbo kit put together piecemeal by yourself will cost you over $3,000 for the QR. Period. No ifs, ands, or buts. There's a lot you obviously don't know about turbo or that engine, and you seem like you're in a rush.......................so get the kit, or don't do anything.

www.forcedinductionracing.com


----------



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

Alright I know i dont sound like i know what i am talking about but still dont mean you can be rude to me and i have a buddy that owns a shop that said he can turbo my car with less than half those mods you stated and ill hang with ss's for less than 3000 installed . i have looked at travis' kit it looks nice but to rich for my blood right now. considering i just bought my ser. I will turbo my car and I will do it for less than 4g's beat me. and ill have it installed and ill be in 12s


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

less than half the mods I stated? dude, ESPECIALLY with an AUTO SER you won't run with SSs.

MORE unrealistic goals. You can't be in the 12s with that dude. You'll need to make more power than your stock engine can handle, especially with the auto tranny slowing you down.

Like I said before, and you just proved it to me. You don't know enough about the engine OR turbocharging to do this yourself.

the QR25 is FAR too sensitive to just throw a turbo on and go.


newbies


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

your biggest problem (as with all fwd) is going to be traction. you will walk a fine line between hooking up and leaving your tranny on the drag strip. I have friends that are in the 13's but are trapping 110mph+. this is because they are on street tires...a car that is capable of trapping those numbers will, on slicks, eventually break. 

do yourself a favor and just enjoy your car now for what it is...when you get a bit more knowledge under your belt then start modding it.

it took me 2 years of reading and owning my car before i started modding. as it turned out with only $500 in mods i could easily walk away from the new spec v (with inake)

O


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

onyx, problem is, this kid doesn't even know his engines internals can only take so much power.........................and I bet his buddy doesn't know the first thing about the QR25. He thinks he can get his AUTOMATIC QR25 powered car into the 12s by spending less than 3000 on a turbo kit that he doesn't know anything about...............

sorry, that's just plain foolish.


----------



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

its ok because you are simply just a ass hole and honestly i dont give a shit how much it cost me but even stock my car is still nicer than yours and always will be so honestly you can kiss my ass cuz i have a ser and you dont so dont be mad


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

ricky-kline said:


> *its ok because you are simply just a ass hole and honestly i dont give a shit how much it cost me but even stock my car is still nicer than yours and always will be so honestly you can kiss my ass cuz i have a ser and you dont so dont be mad *


Now that, if nothing else, is the most ignorant comment I've heard in this entire thread.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ricky-kline said:


> *its ok because you are simply just a ass hole and honestly i dont give a shit how much it cost me but even stock my car is still nicer than yours and always will be so honestly you can kiss my ass cuz i have a ser and you dont so dont be mad *



well hey, at least I'm not compensating for something.

I'm tryin to educate you here, and your mind is off in the little turboland where every engine can take all the boost you can throw at it without blowing.

go ahead and spend $1,500 and turbo your auto SER. You'll pull 14s. I'll laugh. Then you'll up the boost, and you'll throw a rod. And I'll laugh again.


btw....I don't see your car in any mags or anything...do I?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL, mike, your cojones are way too big...

listen to the turbo-dicks, ricky-kline... your motor is way too precise and delicate to take any sort of turboing without a lot of tuning know-how... and a lot of people blow them (the engines, not the walls) without the aid of the turbo...


----------



## mbmotorsport (Jul 6, 2003)

rickey-kilne you should have bought a spec v or something my spec v runs 15.2/90.7mph with a cai cat back and pulley a 16 second car will not run 12s with a turbo unless you are running alot of boost and differnt rods and pistons and not for 1700 dollars thank you for the humor though


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Ricky-line, don't come here talking shit to members who know what they are talking about. They obvoiusly have more knowledge on the QR25DE than you do. chimmike is one of the good members here and on the forum I usually post in.

What he is saying is FACT, what your auto shop buddy is telling you is BULLSHIT. Learn the limitations of the QR25de and the auto tranny before posting your worthless statements.

If you think your auto-shitter can be turbo'd with $3000, go ahead. But don't come back here crying about how you ended up with a piston up your ass.

Before turboing your car, you need to check if your engine is in good condition. For that, you will have to take off your knock-sensor and redline the car for 3 days. That should get you started.  (shhhhh everyone!)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and run the cheapest gas you can find. Preferably 87 octane or less.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

And dump tranny fluid in the gas tank! That will increase viscousity, thereby creating more power


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

you guys are evil. 

don't listen to them... seriously, just go ahead and turbo it.... good starting boost would be around 18psi... you could do this bone stock... tune it a little lower if you START to have problems at the track...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

18psi? why so low? I'd say a T3/T4 at 20psi, at the bare minimum.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ok look this is enough. instead of making smart comments or laughing why not just simply point out things to him like ya'll started out doing. i cannot comment on the tech side of this though, bc i know nothing about the qr.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *ok look this is enough. instead of making smart comments or laughing why not just simply point out things to him like ya'll started out doing. i cannot comment on the tech side of this though, bc i know nothing about the qr. *


I did, and he called me an idiot. Hell, he obviously knows he can just throw on any turbo with his sensitive QR and auto tranny and pull 12s for $3000, so let him!

I tried to tell him man, but he didn't listen. If he wants to be ignorant, let him. You can't change the way an engine will respond to major boost when its in stock form, period.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

sometimes knowledge is best gained from experience. if he wants to throw on a turbo and blow it let him. btw...i just remembered i saw a qr turbo kit on importatlanta. he said his car is making 300 somehin hp using a t4. thats as far as my knowledge on boosting a spec v goes lol


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i guess the only to find out is from experiance....thats how i learned...shoot....i wish i had you guys a long time ago i would have saved lots of money and time!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *sometimes knowledge is best gained from experience. if he wants to throw on a turbo and blow it let him. btw...i just remembered i saw a qr turbo kit on importatlanta. he said his car is making 300 somehin hp using a t4. thats as far as my knowledge on boosting a spec v goes lol *


well, he said his car is making 300, but if he doesn't have internals, it's not true. They're estimating the limits, even with water injection, between 260 and 280whp.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ill try to dig up the thread and post it


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've just about had enough of the flaming bullshit going on. This discussion is over.


----------

